
New ML Challenge for Good: Mapping Disaster Risk from Aerial Imagery($10k Prize) - pjbull
https://www.drivendata.org/competitions/58/disaster-response-roof-type/
======
pjbull
Excited to launch a new machine learning competition! The goal is to be able
to a better job creating disaster response plans based on detailed maps of
communities. In order to do this, we need to understand the risk to
structures, which we can do by understanding what kind of roof a building has.

Come use your machine learning skills for a good cause! Plus it's got
interesting geo data, novel imagery, and the opportunity to develop new
methods.

